# Anniversaire calendrier iPad



## john_dewinter (27 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

j'aimerais savoir (voir photo en annexe) d'où précisément viennent les anniversaires affichés dans mon calendrier iPad?

Je sais qu'à un certain moment mon iPad était synchronisé avec Google mail et Google Agenda et que ces anniversaires sont apparus à cet instant, entre-temps j'ai opté pour iCloud et ils y sont toujours. Ils peuvent y être, mais quel est la raison? Et surtout comment les contrôler?

Merci


----------



## Le Mascou (28 Janvier 2012)

Hello,

Ces anniversaires apparaissent via ta liste de contacts, sur lesquelles tu as indiqué une date de naissance.


----------

